# PS4 mit XBox Controller?



## RollyXP (24. März 2015)

Ich überlege mir eine PS4 zu holen, dahbei habe ich 2 Fragen.

1. Wo kann Sie am günstigesten kaufen? XD
Ich weiß doofe frage 390€ scheint das günstigste zu sein laut Google aber vl hat ja jemand nen Geheimtipp. 

2. Kann man an einer PS 4 einen Xbox 360 Controller anschlienßen?
Ich muss sagen der Ps4 Controller sagt mir nicht ganz so zu, der xbox 360 gefällt mir da viel besser.


----------



## Enisra (24. März 2015)

ähm
das ist so als ob man fragt, ob man Diesel in einen Benziner füllen kann ...


----------



## RollyXP (24. März 2015)

Also an einer xbox360 kann man auch nen ps3 controller anschließen! (mit dementsprechenden Adpatern)
Daher ist die Frage schon berechtigt ob das vl geht!


----------



## Seegurkensalat (24. März 2015)

Mit dem CronusMAX kannst Du das wohl machen, aber ich rate Dir zum Xbox One Controller. Der ist besser als der 360 Controller, besonders das D-Pad und die Schultertasten.


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm
> das ist so als ob man fragt, ob man Diesel in einen Benziner füllen kann ...


na, übertreib mal nicht...  und selbst die Treibstofffrage wissen viele nur, weil es immer wieder gepredigt wird und es an sich allen wegen des Preisunterschiedes logisch ist, dass es nicht geht, weil ja sonst JEDER nur Diesel kaufen würde  


@Topic: nee, das geht meines Wissens nicht. Aber vlt. gibt es ja PS4-Controller von anderen Herstellern, die xbox-Design nutzen?

und Kaufen: bei hoh.de gäb es die für 370€ Sony PlayStation 4 500GB schwarz inkl. Dual Shock Controller | PS4 | Konsolen | Gaming & Konsolen | hoh.de  allerdings würde ich dann eher 20-30€ mehr bezahlen für eine PS4, bei der ein Game dabei ist, das ich sowieso ganz gerne zocken würde. So Pakete mit PS4 + einem "Top"-Spiel gibt es ja immer wieder für 389-399€, auch bei MediaMarkt und Saturn.


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. März 2015)

Ihr wisst aber schon, dass viele Spiele vom Touchpad des PS4-Controllers Gebrauch machen? Das hättet ihr dann nicht. Zudem find ich, der PS4 Controller liegt sehr viel besser in der Hand als sein PS3-Vorgänger.


----------



## RollyXP (24. März 2015)

@ Seegurkensalat: THX für die Info ich bestell mir den Adaper einfach mal und Teste Ihn aus!
@ Herbboy: Ne, kenne niemanden der ne XBox One besitzt. ^^

So gerade bestellt, THX für Eure Ratschäge!


----------



## Onlinestate (24. März 2015)

RollyXP schrieb:


> 1. Wo kann Sie am günstigesten kaufen? XD
> Ich weiß doofe frage 390€ scheint das günstigste zu sein laut Google aber vl hat ja jemand nen Geheimtipp.



Ich würde einfach mal bei chillmo oder so die Augen offen halten. Da gibt es immer wieder gute Bundles. Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl der letzten Tage und Wochen. Die meisten Angebote sind aber schon ausgelaufen.
[Ankündigung] PlayStation 4 Konsole inkl. Grand Theft Auto V ab 18 Uhr bei Amazon | chillmo.com (geht gleich online)
Bereits abgelaufen:
Sony PlayStation 4 inkl. Bloodborne Collector´s Edition für 379,90 EUR inkl. Versand | chillmo.com
PlayStation 4 (schwarz/weiß) inkl. 2tem Controller für 399 EUR + ggf. VSK | chillmo.com
PlayStation 4 nackt in weiß oder schwarz für 349 EUR inkl. VSK | chillmo.com
“Schnapp des Tage”: PS4 Konsole inkl. Dualshock + Battlefield Hardline für 399 EUR | chillmo.com
PlayStation 4 (schwarz) inkl. Evolve für 399 EUR + ggf. Versand | chillmo.com


----------



## OnlinespieleMax (10. April 2015)

Also ich würde keinen Xbox-Controller an die PS4 anschließen wollen, aus oben genanntem Grund. Das Touchpad. Ich mag es nicht mehr missen...


----------

